# Skilled Migration



## migquection (Jul 16, 2011)

I am Sri Lankan and I would Like to migrate to Australia .My qualification and experience enough to apply to skilled migration visa.I had Change My Name (Name in birth certificate ) officially as on Sri Lanka law.But all the education and experience Letters are belong to my old name .So will it be problem me ?
Thanks you


----------



## Investment Guru (Jul 14, 2011)

If your skills can be shown straight forwardly and your very good at it. Then it won't be a problem. Just plain clean immigration papers will do. Good work habits are the best one you can rely on.


----------

